# Goats don't like water????????



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

Well ... they never met Amanda!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 4, 2011)

Guess you do what you gotta do when it's hot.  Funny!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

yesterday it was so hot i drug a big kiddie pool into the goat/hen yard. before i even got water in it, our biggest goatie ran right over and got in the pool. 

goats = crazy!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

Smart Amanda!  Hey she knows how to keep cool! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 4, 2011)

Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 4, 2011)

And she doesn't look like she's in the mood to share.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 4, 2011)

That is an awesome picture. I agree she does not look like she wants to share.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there water in that pool!  Amanda!  What are you doing!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Is there water in that pool!  Amanda!  What are you doing!


Sharp eye freemotion.  I don't think there is water in that pool.  Oh well, I guess plastic can help cool you down too?  Or maybe just dreaming of cool water?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 4, 2011)

There could be a thin layer of water that we can't see.   I used to fill a kiddie pool aboiut 1/3 of the way for the alpacas.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the thing is, goats only like certain things on THEIR terms.  
So, if they *choose* to like water in one particular case, it's their business...but don't expect them to like it at bath time or rain time or when it's muddy out.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2011)

a


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My boys hate rain, but love mud puddles and the creek edge, lol.  If its a really wet puddle, Socrates will just "dip his feet for awhile", but if its a smaller puddle, more muddy than water.......he'll roll in it.


Well mud can keep you cool longer...just ask a pig


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there was some water in the pool. And no, Amanda doesn't share.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about the water.  Pictures can be deceiving.  Had a blow up pool too.  Jake loved to get in my son's little inflatable pool for cooling off.  Sometimes he wouldn't share with my son.  It happens.   If I had all that fur on a 100 degree plus day, I wouldn't share either.    I guess Amanda is high on that Pecking order.  And she figures she deserves it.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

She is in the first group to hit the milking line. Her mom is always the first through the door.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought a kiddie pool for the dog and the goats jumped in it before I could fill it.  After it was filled the goats only drank from it.  The dog won't go anywhere near the thing, but he'll wade in the mucky swampy pond every single day!


----------



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like a typical dog to me.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2011)

A year and a half ago I noticed that every afternoon my brand new 30 gallon water trough was empty.  Then I heard my 3 month old doeling, Caramel's mother, hollering and went out and there was Caramel up to her neck splashing like a little kid in a wading pool, having the time of her life taking a bath.  (I had noticed that she was pretty clean lately.)  Caramel's mother was running back and forth in a panic trying desperately to get Caramel to come out of the water.  Caramel popped out of the trough for a second and then hopped right back in laid down and rolled over a couple times, completely oblivious to her head being covered.   

Eventually she got out and shook herself off and danced off.    The next day she was back at it.   Eventually, Stella, Caramel's mother, stopped worrying about her daily bathing habits.  Caramel never got over her love of bathing.  She would run OUT of the barn door whenever it rained and look for puddles to splash.  I don't have a picture of her doing that, but here is a picture of her jumping on the trampoline.  







Caramel, BTW, wasn't very smart about some things.  Alas, her nutty ways was her undoing.  She was killed by a bear.  She was ignoring the dog who was trying to tell her to come in because there was a bear a few feet away.  When she looked up, she saw the bear and panicked and ran right past the bear who chased and killed her.   

Sara
Queen Mum


----------

